# Specific health issue: advice wanted



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, so I just found a lump on Whistler's chest. I will post photos. There seems to be a small little coagulated cut and there is swelling about the size pf my palm. I didn't notice this at supper time therefore it seems to have grown in the last few hours. I'm guessing he was bit by something?? Any thoughts on this? Could this be a delayed onset allergy? Should I be concerned or just recheck tomorrow morning and see vet if it has gotten any bigger? He was also in daycare all day.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Ouch! Looks kind of like a bee sting.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh man, vet check ASAP ... Didn't Rudy go through something similar? 
:'(


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh, forgot... Leafs won tonight :


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Data! I'm going right now! It's gotten slightly bigger since last night. Same consistency, a bit warm. Looks like an infection or allergic type reaction. Won't take a chance. 

PS... Congrats on the Leafs going further than the Habs! Still think Carey Price rules the world


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

2 inch pine needle stuck in chest....


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Antibiotics and antiinflammatories...


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Aaaah, its good you've taken him to the Vet! One cannot be cautious enough! 

Quick recovery for Whistler!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That a trooper, Whistler. Speedy recovery. 
:'(

Chest protection next time, perhaps? 

I dealt with a long grass blades hitting the cornea back in January. 

Leafs forced a home game to stay alive. Must admit, it's nerve wracking.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I switched the cone for the jacket as it covers up the small spot he injured. The vet said it would be ok as long as he cant get to the injured spot. It's a river's west jacket as REM had told me in a previous post. Whistler's at 24.2 kg in a medium and its limit as for size. Will have to get him a large sooner than later..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Still cannot imagine a two inch spike in his abdomen, must have hurt.

Growing fast and looks pretty strong, do you already take him running with you?

I was biking with Sam at 9 months... I know, I know.. but what the heck, it was mostly off leash.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

It most probably was a surface splinter but just underneath the surface of the skin. Sure ballooned up fast!
I have not brought him running with me yet; he'll be 12 months old in a little under 2 weeks. He gets daycare 3 to 4 times a week and on weekends we usually go for 2 X 30 minute offleash sessions in the morning and 2X45 minutes offleash in the evenings. He's a pretty powerful pup (all muscle like his dad... hahah 

Still debating with myself if I am going to start bringing him for offleash runs on softtrails from months 12 to 18.. it wouldn't be more than 2 or 3 times a week, max 5-6k runs all offleash on soft grounds. He's pretty powerful at this stage here and to see him run offleash by his own now when we go for hikes, he probably does twice or three times the distance that we cover while running on his own...

Sure love my Vizsla... I don't know who said it but I can sure relate to the ''Life before vizsla and life after vizsla''... Don't even want to think of going back


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

" Still debating with myself if I am going to start bringing him for offleash runs on softtrails from months 12 to 18.. it wouldn't be more than 2 or 3 times a week, max 5-6k runs all offleash on soft grounds." - AT


What are You waiting for? Don't know how you feel about ecollars but I had Sam off leash and ecollar trained for added safety at 9
-10 months. 
We went biking on soft trails off leash and let him set the pace. Still, I could not tire him out for longer than two hours.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I guess I'm a bit hypochondriac about hurting his joints and that's why I'm hesitating...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Or... at that age I was afraid to loose control of the dog off leash. I was concerned he would run up to another dog or worse, a kid on a bike, perhaps. 
None materialized.

Good call on the I immature joints issue. 


Leafs, last chance tonight. Just saw the interview with the Leafs coach.... Left me feeling a little iffy about their chances for a win. 
???


----------

